# TT round two, poverty spec base.



## auspicious_character (Sep 4, 2016)

As always participation is welcome.

Let's start with the car, a red roadster with 136k fwd and an aum engine.
I didn't know that the TT got so base level.
No Bose, no xenon, no leather, no quattro, no fun.

Gumtree advert was £795, Paid £600.

Engine runs well to 4k, pcv pipes are perished.
Exhaust knocks, needs cambelt
Front tyres bald, pads and discs good
Roof, locks, radio, window drop, all goodies don't work.
Airbag light, brake fluid light and engine light are lit up, display doesn't work and I'm sceptical of tank and fuel.
Bodywork is cleanish but signs of paint, plastics faded.
I'm now the third owner.
Has a cup holder, missing one end cap.
Cd player, doesn't switch on and he is going to ring with code.
Two keys, promises of the booklet and history.
Couple of spots of lacquer peel.
Lots and lots of water inside of it.

I have some ideas I am playing with but currently I just need to get the electrics up and running and a good carpet out drying session.
Boot pop, radio, so many electrics.

I am also going to Google where the drainage holes are and how to clean them.


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

how much to get it okay - £1000 ?


----------



## EddieMunster321 (Jan 14, 2016)

StuartDB said:


> how much to get it okay - £1000 ?


I can see £2k+ of work in that and that's before you uncover anything really nasty in the depths of the engine/chassis.

I'd also go as far as to say that the last MOT was done as a favour to the previous owner; many of the faults listed on the failure, which were rectified within a single mile, are now apparent at the purchase 9 months later. I'd suggest that someone has listed this whilst it still has some MOT, at a seemingly low price, in order to save themselves the aforementioned £2k in 3 months time.

Personally, I'd have bought it for spares/to weigh in, as even the most eager project-meister is going to have some serious work (and money) on their hands, and even when finished, it'll never be worth anywhere near what's invested in it.


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

If its full of water chances are that the drain tubes or the drain trays are blocked. The trays are located behind the roll hoops on either side of the car. With the hood up you need to feel around on the shelf behind the hoops. You are looking for roughly 4 inch square plastic trays with a drain hole in the corner. This allows any water that drains in to the car to collect in these trays and drain down the drain tubes. Water then exits down the tubes and drains out the rear wheel arches approx. twelve inches up from the ground. If you pull the wing liner out you will see the drain hole. If the drain tubes are blocked or the drain trays are blocked then water will overflow out the trays and in to the car. Also will flood the CCM which controls all the electrical functions you say do not work.


----------



## Mcmtt (Dec 1, 2015)

Yep will make good money breaking but other that waste of time!


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

Nice little project, it won't take you long to make it good, have you got any plans for it after fixing whats on your list.


----------



## Jam13 (Jan 14, 2018)

£600 for a reason, well quite a lot of reasons actually. If you don't mind spending lots of time and lots of money then go for it but imo I wouldn't bother as seems like a very neglected example and sure to throw up more issues. At the end of the day it will still be a base model 180 fwd.

best of luck if you decide to go ahead


----------



## Alpine26 (Dec 24, 2017)

Worth checking its MOT history online if you have not already.

It must have had some money spent on it to get its through its last MOT in April this year, as it has quite a few reasons to fail and which were all fixed as it passed with a clean sheet. It had done 126k then so has done 10k in 8 months. Maybe it has been run into the ground a bit during those 8 months?

I wouldn't let the poverty spec put you off, I suspect they are fun even without power and quattro. Need to be careful how much you spend on it as it could easily become uneconomic. But good luck, sounds interesting and at that purchase price it must be worth a punt.


----------



## auspicious_character (Sep 4, 2016)

Naturally I hit the mot history up before I went, probably has been a neglected tt in its time.
They had a b7 A4 and an 8j TT on the drive.

I'm not going to break it, much easier to shift on as a car.
I do fail to see how it could all come to 2/3k to fix, it's just a fwd base spec 150, there's nothing to go wrong.

Cheers for the directions to the drain holes, watertight is the first goal and I already considered the soaking of the CCM, a bit like having a Passat b5 or the kessy in a phaeton.

I think the plans are dry, clean, fix electrics and chuck a 2.3 v5 in it just to jazz things up a little bit.


----------



## pc759 (Apr 10, 2011)

Same car here
I like it
On mine
One if the roofrelays went tits up
Drains blocked freed them with bicycle cable outer as suggested by some one on here
Clutch was gone but easy change
I did flywheel but theres no real need to
Seat bolster worn so swapped it to passenger side 
Cleaned up all the earths everywhere
Fans didnt come on so fixed them 
Got a front half respray and a dent man in 
Also changed the injector seals using the tip off on here
Did the wheelsup
Put chinese bluetooth unit init does mp3 etc 
Got the cheap cup holder and the airvent plate that hokds a suction phone holder so you can google maps
Renovated and fabsilled the roof 
Paid fir belt doing as i knew everything would be on really tight
Did water pump and all pipes under the dipstick tube and a vo,tage regulator went 
Finally still had a rich condition after ages of fucking about i swapped pump for a sh one and voila running toalky fine and i cant see me getting rid have got a cat back from awesome and new maf 
Totally love the car best ive ever had it pairs nicely with my mapped a2 tdi90 which is a five seater tardis

I really like it and the traffic is heavy anyway so you cant go that fast


----------



## pc759 (Apr 10, 2011)

pc759 said:


> Same car here
> I like it
> On mine
> One if the roofrelays went tits up
> ...


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

Would'nt it make more sense to remap the 150 instead of dropping a v5 in, it's seem like a lot of hassle to gain not a lot barring a unique sound


----------



## auspicious_character (Sep 4, 2016)

I have had a 170bhp v5 sitting in a car outside my garage for the better part of three years now, it is essentially the whole point of buying this car.
Granted I would have rather used a 225 as a base due to spec level and refinement but that would be backwards.
Cheap 150 essentially allows me to do as I please.


----------



## auspicious_character (Sep 4, 2016)

Also, as the V6 boys will say, there is no replacement for displacement.


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

This is going to be cool, there's a v5 99? Golf in virtually Nogaro blue up my street. You must be better off with a FWD as a base to fit this. Are you going for a standalone ECU? 
I thought you were all about #rollingcoal what about fitting a supercharger?


----------



## Baalthazaar (Jul 11, 2010)

Well if anyone can birth a Frankenstein its you, good luck buddy looking forward to the posts!!!!


----------



## TTorBust (Mar 8, 2018)

The following items might only come to around £300 to fix which is a normal spend for 18 year old car anyway
Cd player, doesn't switch on and he is going to ring with code.
Couple of spots of lacquer peel.
Front tyres bald

The next group, as you sound a good mechanic, around £200 and a couple of days work 
Engine runs well to 4k, pcv pipes are perished. 
Exhaust knocks, needs cambelt

Lastly could be fix by unblocking the hidden holes and a new comfort package MIGHT come to £200
Roof, locks, radio, window drop, all goodies don't work.
Airbag light, brake fluid light and engine light are lit up, display doesn't work and I'm sceptical of tank and fuel.
Bodywork is cleanish but signs of paint, plastics faded.
Lots and lots of water inside of it.

So hopefully under £1,000 but a gamble never-the-less, but then any TT is gamble


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

Having a complete donor car is a bonus, you'll most probably do it with your eyes closed


----------



## auspicious_character (Sep 4, 2016)

No supercharger, hopefully someone aftere will turbo it or something, I am going to leave all the wiring oem, everything needs to look OEM, making the engine cover will be fun.

I look forward to birthing this Frankenstein.

I can even see me spending a grand on this to get it done.
Essentially needs tyres, I went under it last night and the rear springs look new so I'm not going to worry too much about the last mot looking shifty, the biggest one will be the clocks but then stepper motors are cheap on the bay and I have a few sets of spares I'm sure I can raid the LCD from.

Electrics are all down due to water ingress, I tipped a fair amount out of the CCM last night and I have had it drying all day, looks to have corroded in the corner, what's the odds this is the power for the whole thing, haven't looked up schematics yet but it's the current theory.

The plugs are soaked and everything is generally just wet, tomorrow the insides can all come out and the drying process can begin, arch liners and drain plugs too.

Going to raid a CCM and see what that does for things with regards to getting the windows to notch up that final bit.

The guy messaged and has said he has found the history and things, even told me the code and not to input it until I have read page 39.


----------



## richphela (Nov 11, 2018)

Hi there.
I bought my purple TT 225 for a grand off Gumtree, the guy was a liar though.
My fault for not doing home work but it looks like I dodged a bullet, he said oil pressure light was a loose sensor, I fixed it by doing a quick fix , so far so good.
The merlin purple paint is beautiful and a little bit more rare,its a fast coupé and I'm gonna remap her for some summer fun.
If I end up paying two grand for her, I'll be on top of the world!
Cheers and good luck. Rich


----------



## EddieMunster321 (Jan 14, 2016)

richphela said:


> was a loose sensor


That's the biggest load of bullshit you'll ever hear when buying a car, particularly when it's followed up with ".... and it's only about £30, I just haven't had the time". You almost want to say "You haven't had time, to spend £30, in order to sell your car for £1k more you lying fuckwit".

Sadly, honest sellers are very much in the minority.


----------



## auspicious_character (Sep 4, 2016)

I'd love a merlin purple.
I would probably declare it a keeper and do something really special.
Keep me in mind if it blows up.


----------



## auspicious_character (Sep 4, 2016)

Only a bit of daylight these days so no massive progress.

Got the TT stripped down to running gear, exhaust and a bit of wiring, had the roof down/up and the doors open to begin the drying process.

Got the v5 ready to lift out next time, dirty work considering it has been sitting for five years getting rubbish thrown at it.


----------



## auspicious_character (Sep 4, 2016)

Got the main loom swapped out for the v5 one and the exhaust off.

Finished removing the v5 and managed to get it mounted into the bay.

That's enough till Saturday now.


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

I have had a problem with my Roadster since I purchased it. The remote locking has never worked. After trying a few people I was told it was the CCM. Finally bit the bullet an d I'm waiting on a used, guaranteed one being delivered. The small board in one of your photos is the RF board which controls the remote locking. Yours looks worse than mine. Caused by water ingress ! You can get one from a coupe and remove the damaged one from yours and solder it on to the CCM. I couldn't do it myself plus my CCM had a bit of damage to some of the male pins. Will have to resynchronization my keys to the new CCM. Will post when it arrives and let you know what happens.


----------



## auspicious_character (Sep 4, 2016)

I have been told I can use a coupe one and reprogram the locking aspect so I am going to try that.

I know this one has had a CCM before as it has scrappy markings on it and someone has installed aftermarket rcl.


----------



## LesRSV (Jul 5, 2017)

auspicious_character said:


> Finished removing the v5 and managed to get it mounted into the bay.


You are making this look too easy  
What do you do in your spare time? :lol:


----------



## auspicious_character (Sep 4, 2016)

This is my spare time.
Cars are a hobby, hence why I like making strange things.


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

auspicious_character said:


> I have been told I can use a coupe one and reprogram the locking aspect so I am going to try that.
> 
> I know this one has had a CCM before as it has scrappy markings on it and someone has installed aftermarket rcl.


Yes that's what I was told. It's beyond my skill set to remove old one and resolder on a replacement. Let us know how it goes. Check the seal where the glass meets the hood on the doors. Where it meets the fixed triangular glass is a well known point where rain runs off the hood and into the car causing lots of water to pool in the car ( ask me how I know )


----------



## auspicious_character (Sep 4, 2016)

Due to the CCM death my glass doesn't meet the hood.
I will probably use vagcom to program the keys rather than desoldering the board.

Hopefully I will find time tomorrow to loot a CCM from somewhere, maybe get some work done on it but I doubt it.


----------



## auspicious_character (Sep 4, 2016)

Another few hours at it, everything is done, clutch, gears, shafts, water, oil change, wiring, all seems fine.

Starts and cuts out nicely so I guess the next part is getting the immob stuff done.

*I haven't cleaned anything engine wise yet so it is a bit sassy for now.


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

That was a quick turnaround


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

Blimey good job..


----------



## auspicious_character (Sep 4, 2016)

Also coupe CCM has made all the dash buttons work and the window glass now goes up that little bit again.
Fortunately it is pocket sized as well.

Good times for the roadster, ECU and two tyres next.


----------



## Jam13 (Jan 14, 2018)

Good to see another mk1 saved from the TT graveyard. At first I thought you were mad but I didn't know how handy your were with a spanner.

Keep up the good work.

Cheers


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

auspicious_character said:


> Also coupe CCM has made all the dash buttons work and the window glass now goes up that little bit again.
> Fortunately it is pocket sized as well.
> 
> Good times for the roadster, ECU and two tyres next.


Is the coupe CCM controlling all the hood functions ?


----------



## auspicious_character (Sep 4, 2016)

I haven't tried that yet, shall do so later if I find time and report back however £200 for one on eBay and the free coupe one might mean a manual roof is a happy compromise.


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

auspicious_character said:


> I haven't tried that yet, shall do so later if I find time and report back however £200 for one on eBay and the free coupe one might mean a manual roof is a happy compromise.


Hello again A_C; it's Specsman!.. I'm not dead yet! 

What a car! Correct colour and a roadster too!

I have only just caught this thread and laughed at the doubters at the start; how little they know of your abilities!
(They should read your thread on your Mk1/diesel conversion.

I thought you would be #rollingcoal as previously mentioned but of course your Koshermobile got clobbered for high road tax after its conversion; presumably the reverse will be the case and the road tax cheaper for this monster engine.

I would personally opt for a manually operated roof; less weight and potential problems. And fit a nice loud exhaust to hear that burble.

Looking forward to the next installment.

Specsman 8)


----------



## auspicious_character (Sep 4, 2016)

I was wondering where you were at....

It didn't get clobbered, it just kept the TT tax.
I wonder what tax will be on this?

Currently it has no cat so there is a burble for one second, although not even that as the ECU is away, back tomorrow so hopefully that is it, ready for tyres and tracking. (Cheap fwd)

Manual roof is optional, if it is going to be an issue with the CCM then there's gotta be a way to bodge it, maybe retrofit a golf MK3 cabby system as the pumps look the same.


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

auspicious_character said:


> I was wondering where you were at....
> 
> It didn't get clobbered, it just kept the TT tax.
> I wonder what tax will be on this?
> ...


I am an occasional lurker here but it takes something like your thread to get me typing these days.

Koshers RFL remained at around £235 at the time, whereas the Golf donor vehicle that spawned the PD unit would have been around £135. Stupid tax law.

I have always gone on about the virtues of quattro; but the FWD models are still a blast to drive, with the obvious weight saving and therefore better straight line performance and economy.

You could keep the single tailpipe; what a sleeper it would be at the lights!

The roof is tiny, my suggestion is to just make it a throw back style, like the MX5.

All the best.

Specsman 8)


----------



## auspicious_character (Sep 4, 2016)

I'm not going to do anything silly like buy an exhaust, I'm just going to take it off and weld the hangers back on it when I weld a cat bypass system in place till MOT time.


----------



## Mcmtt (Dec 1, 2015)

Can't understand why you've done this! But one things for sure I wish I had your mechanical skills!


----------



## auspicious_character (Sep 4, 2016)

It has been decided upon since I got rid of the last TT.

I've had the v5 sitting around for so long and it is a nice 60k engine.

Used to be a highline with lots of spec, three doors along bought it with rusty wings, did them and sold it to next door.
He used it once and took chase like the idiot he is so then it got parked up with no plates, brakes interior and cat got took off and I bought it for scrap price.

It was either going in a roadster or a 6n2 Polo and the TT has won.


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

What does 'took chase' mean?


----------



## auspicious_character (Sep 4, 2016)

You need to up your northern lingo.
I do not endorse this type of behaviour however due to the location of where I have a unit it seems to be something I contend with.


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

Sounds like doing drugs, but I don't see how that relates to driving a car. Unless it is racing from cops but why bother with a car which can do 120mph and 0-60 in 8.5 seconds?

Don't get it and can't find out on urban dictionary.

We used to have car theives in Bedfordshire when I was about 17 who would steal Sierra, Astra GTEs etc and donut outside the police station until the police came out just for the chase, it usually ended up with them reversing back at speed towards a blind corner into the front of the police cars then burning out the car down the tracks. When they worked out the half tennis ball and scaffold bar tricks, every single Sierra was stolen from my town.


----------



## auspicious_character (Sep 4, 2016)

He took chase from the police as he was an alcoholic.
Fortunately he is in prison now due to arson and unit life is a lot quieter


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

auspicious_character said:


> I'm not going to do anything silly like buy an exhaust, I'm just going to take it off and weld the hangers back on it when I weld a cat bypass system in place till MOT time.


I never assumed you would spend money; perhaps you would fabricate one from scratch!

I would imagine that the £2000 budget quoted by someone in an earlier post, is down to about £2000 by now :lol:

8)


----------



## auspicious_character (Sep 4, 2016)

I've spent £31 quid on an oil change and some antifreeze.
The budget is at £631 currently.....


----------



## auspicious_character (Sep 4, 2016)

And with another £20 gone the car now starts and runs.

Soon it is time for tyres, tracking and the open road.

If someone wants to host a six second video I can e mail it [email protected]


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

auspicious_character said:


> I've spent £31 quid on an oil change and some antifreeze.
> The budget is at £631 currently.....


£631 includes the car!

My version is

£2000 (the predicted budget for repairs), minus £31 = £1969 left to go!

8)


----------



## auspicious_character (Sep 4, 2016)

£651 all in atm.
It'll be better if someone buys the AUM conversion for £300.


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

auspicious_character said:


> £651 all in atm.
> It'll be better if someone buys the AUM conversion for £300.


Can you explain what this conversion is please :?


----------



## auspicious_character (Sep 4, 2016)

SPECSMAN said:


> auspicious_character said:
> 
> 
> > £651 all in atm.
> ...


https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1872153

That should take care of it.


----------



## Pukmeister (Dec 27, 2017)

Cracking thread AC and good skills. Keep the write up going.

You've got me wondering about swapping out the gutless 1.4 16V BKY engine with piston slap in my sons Ravenna Blue 9N1 Polo Dune for something nicer. A 2.3 V5 would make it fly!


----------



## auspicious_character (Sep 4, 2016)

I have a 9n3 as my current daily, £200 non runner...

I'll suggest that an aum engine would go in there nicely.

You could use 9n3 GTi parts to fill the gaps and it would definitely have more punch.


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

auspicious_character said:


> SPECSMAN said:
> 
> 
> > auspicious_character said:
> ...


Could you squeeze that in my sons Arosa?

You will note, I said you!

Specsman 8)


----------



## auspicious_character (Sep 4, 2016)

I don't have time for that.
I passed up a Lupo with a Polo GTi engine sitting in it with all the stuff to finish for £250 mates rates the other day.

That would make a few quid done.

Today's exploits involved topping up the pas fluid and the downpipe. Unfortunately that's going to involve dropping the cradle a bit as the ecp cheapy has the Flexi in a different position, I didn't have time for that.

Pic of Flexi for those who like pics.


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

You need to update the thread title with the running total keeping it honest. You know we have a sweep stake on your final cost.


----------



## auspicious_character (Sep 4, 2016)

£693 at the minute, someone potentially buying the AUM this weekend so that's good.
Found two tt wheels with good tyres on scumtree so that's gotta be negotiated cheaper than they are.

Hopefully if I can bunk off early tonight there should be a downpipe fitting and road testing tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## auspicious_character (Sep 4, 2016)

Today's minimal work, jacked the front, took the wheels off for new tyres (induce minutes)

Refitted up the scuttle panel after a paintbrush, a hoover and a zip tie in the groove for the trim.

Lubed up the wiper motor whilst it was off.

Loosened off the subframe bolts ready for downpipe tomorrow or maybe tonight if I escape work early enough.a


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

Do all TTs have the brace between the top of the suspension legs? I assumed our was only the 225s like the S3s?


----------



## auspicious_character (Sep 4, 2016)

I believe they all do.

The coupe CCM doesn't appear to make the roof work.
Makes the glass windbreak pop up though.
Coincidentally I have recently discovered that the car has a glass windbreak, what a cool feature.

Downpipe is fitted, fitment is a bit crap but I can work with it.


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

auspicious_character said:


> I believe they all do.
> 
> The coupe CCM doesn't appear to make the roof work.
> Makes the glass windbreak pop up though.
> ...


Yes windbreak is essential when on the move with hood down. Strange that it works and hood doesn't as I thought the CCM controlled the windbreak. Maybe you need to check the hydraulic motor, there are two relays on it. One for up and one for down. Can you hear them clicking when trying to open the hood ? Maybe the motor needs topped up with oil ?


----------



## auspicious_character (Sep 4, 2016)

It's pretty much the same system as a MK3 cabriolet so I will get around to trying to make it work.

Haven't really prioritised it but I was amazed by the windbreak.


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

No post for two days A_C? It must really be coming on now!

8)


----------



## auspicious_character (Sep 4, 2016)

Sometimes life gets in the way, the last thread got a few days head start, this one is real time.

So I got two cheap tyres (£90 for two, not that cheap).
I took it up and down the unit road a few times, behaved, fuel light came on, that's going to be a running topic through this thread.

The brakes are fine, wants a top mount and a wishbone bush, that's gotta be both sides then.

The ecp downpipe is so crap that i am going to find an original or weld the old one with another cat.
That's how bad the ecp one is.

Currently it has left the unit and is parked up outside so this should hopefully speed up the drying and cleaning process which is the next step, beginning with the roof.

The guy came good and has posted out the manuals, service history and second key.

Radio works again after replacing the fuse.
Radio keys courtesy of the scrap yard find snap on tool.

I guess that's it, slow week, goes really well except for the exhaust and I am looking forward to it.
I forgot how nice it is driving a TT with the sharp steering and ability to absorb bumps.


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

Bloody brilliant work A_C! Welcome back.

That's a lot of car for what you paid.

Specman 8)


----------



## auspicious_character (Sep 4, 2016)

The AUM sold too, that was half the car.
Currently it is probably around the 450 mark


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

get one of these now buddy - then you can "milk the popo" or whatever the latest northern slang is. this is the only way to get 500BHP fro a V5  [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] :lol: :twisted: [smiley=computer.gif] [smiley=end.gif] 
<-- _I just learnt a smiley icon_


----------



## auspicious_character (Sep 4, 2016)

There are actually supercharger kits available which give it a kick but the next owner (possibly you?) Should definitely look at the turbo route.

V5 roadster is a cool idea as it will burble nicely with the top down.

Kids will love it.

Carpet out time tomorrow, I get that all the centre console has to come out and the seats too.
Any hints and tips asides from rebuild with lots of stainless hex nuts?


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

auspicious_character said:


> There are actually supercharger kits available which give it a kick but the next owner (possibly you?) Should definitely look at the turbo route.
> 
> V5 roadster is a cool idea as it will burble nicely with the top down.
> 
> ...


Carpets out? Whats wrong with them, did I miss something?

8)


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

It's not tartan


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

SPECSMAN said:


> auspicious_character said:
> 
> 
> > There are actually supercharger kits available which give it a kick but the next owner (possibly you?) Should definitely look at the turbo route.
> ...


I'm assuming they are being removed due to the water ingress. It's really the only way to get them dry. The insulation under the carpet holds huge quantities of water, literally tens of litres.


----------



## auspicious_character (Sep 4, 2016)

You're right.
They squelch underfoot and the car will never dry out with them in.

Which is why it is now out and piles of blue roll can dry the floor overnight, time to jetwash and wash the carpet before its final dry.

The majority of the day was spent removing tar spots and black marks from the paintwork.
It has come up well tbf.

Let the quest for leather begin so it never has to have the crappy cloth in it again .


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

is this another "northern thing" - I dont understand? #SoggyTT


----------



## auspicious_character (Sep 4, 2016)

I'm sure tt's get wet in other regions as well and I am also pretty sure I'm not alone in using blue roll to dry it out.

Unless free blue roll from work is a northern thing?


----------



## Ganja47 (Oct 18, 2018)

auspicious_character said:


> I'm sure tt's get wet in other regions as well and I am also pretty sure I'm not alone in using blue roll to dry it out.
> 
> Unless free blue roll from work is a northern thing?


I'm well accustomed to free blue roll although I'm quite up north as well so not sure if it's just a thing here.

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre ... 1572875109

I used thia stuff (not in my TT) in a very wet car before. just dumped it all over the carpets and seats and let it sit for 24 hrs. grabbed big handfulls of the stuff out and finished off with a hoover. was bone dry after


----------



## auspicious_character (Sep 4, 2016)

I use cat litter on Exon Valdez style oil spills.

Probably too much water for anything non carpet out based

Northerners love free stuff.


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

auspicious_character said:


> I'm sure tt's get wet in other regions as well and I am also pretty sure I'm not alone in using blue roll to dry it out.
> 
> Unless free blue roll from work is a northern thing?


It was supposed to be a joke, as the tissues from a distance look like they belong under a teenage boys bed.


----------



## auspicious_character (Sep 4, 2016)

It has been snowing here, it is cold.
They are now frozen so the texture matches.

This weather is useless for drying carpet and cleaning roofs.

Today, door checks and I need to go measure up to see if the AUM cat fancies the OEM v5 downpipe enough to get stuck together but that's not likely to happen.


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

No heating in that unit of yours then A_C? 

8)


----------



## auspicious_character (Sep 4, 2016)

Yes, there's a pallet burner in the corner but that would require me to be there doing things.


----------



## auspicious_character (Sep 4, 2016)

So today's brief work, cleaned the door checks up front, they were black but they're now a nice bright red.

Whilst doing the boot I have noticed that the gromit on the right where the wire for the number plate lights goes is letting a little water in.

I might swap it with the boot side as that seems fine and gravity should stop that one from leaking water in.


----------



## auspicious_character (Sep 4, 2016)

No updates really, just adding photo of slightly drying out carpet.
The unit heating facilities & a faux leather sofa covered in bits of TT.


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

Any further updates A_C?


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

Hi, what are your impressions/thoughts on the 2.3 v5 engine ? I asked for comments on it on this forum and someone said it was the shittiest engine vw ever made ! I asked for an explanation but never got a reply. I am toying with a New Beetle v5 Sport Edition with that engine. TIA


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

Update please?!


----------



## auspicious_character (Sep 4, 2016)

Firstly, I like the v5, of course it isn't as fast as the V6, but it makes its own unique noise and the economy isn't bad and the service costs are lower.

After a cheeky SMF and clutch there are less costs there too.
I have these bits ready for when it comes out for cleaning in the spring)

As for the car, time hasn't been friendly lately with life getting in the way.

I need to sell two 9n3s then it is going to go into daily use and things will start happening again.

All I have done lately is clean the carpet and floor, kufatec loom waiting to go in for the seats.

Need to find leather, got the doorcard from fleabay for £20.

Planning to go to u pull in York and get two passenger seats and build one onto my existing drivers framework.

Maybe in two weeks?


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

Don't give up buddy, worst case scenario is you converted TT 180 into a TT 170


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

With the improvements already made and the ones you have planned, you will have to re-title the thread.

I'm looking forward to your next project, ultimate oil burner; version II.

You seem to be a VAG man (leave it!) but have you ever considered making a Z4, oil fired? Presumably, the saloon diesels should fit?

Although, there may be a very good reason why BMW didn't do it; (poor balance, too much torque for the Z4 chassis?)

Imagine your roadster with Koshermobile diesel economy; sublime bliss.

Keep up the good work A_C.

8)


----------



## McPikie (Jan 27, 2013)

I kinda like those cloth seats in all honesty


----------



## auspicious_character (Sep 4, 2016)

I dont, I prefer the leather.
I have a history fitting leather in most of my cars.

Cloth isn't in bad nick though


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

wipe clean


----------



## auspicious_character (Sep 4, 2016)

Precisely.

My mate used to have half leather in his cavalier for that reason.
By half I mean just the back seat


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

auspicious_character said:


> Precisely.
> 
> My mate used to have half leather in his cavalier for that reason.
> By half I mean just the back seat


Ha ha ..... dirty boy!


----------



## McPikie (Jan 27, 2013)

I swapped out leather for cloth in my 330i, purely as I feel it grips better when hooning around, and it's not cold in winter, hot in summer


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

not wipe clean


----------



## mk2zetec (Dec 27, 2015)

Do you want a free set of leather seats and door cards (grey) with Bose door cards?
If you need any other bits then give me a shout - I have a coupe that's part stripped and about ready for the scrapper.....I've had everything I need.


----------



## auspicious_character (Sep 4, 2016)

mk2zetec said:


> Do you want a free set of leather seats and door cards (grey) with Bose door cards?
> If you need any other bits then give me a shout - I have a coupe that's part stripped and about ready for the scrapper.....I've had everything I need.


That's a very generous offer, if I had noticed this I may have taken you up on it however as the update I'm about to write will say, I've taken care of it.

If you want to post some pics of the car and what's left I have an associate in Chester who will strip some bits and furnish you with thanks if there is anything I am after. (always looking to upgrade, possibly the Bose...)

So, updates.

My daily 9n3 TDI has blown it's turbo, I'm using my 1.4 MK4 this weekend but it's TT time, daily duties begin on Monday.

Currently the carpet is still out, I have acquired leather doorcards and black seats, since it would be rude not to heat them up (maybe) I have stripped out a loom from a car and switches are en route from eBay, MK4 danglers when I test them.

Pics
Chopped out giant loom
Dissected heated seat loom.
Seats for posterity (£50 gumtree)
Cat#4 lurking at the time waiting to sit on seats when I leave.


----------



## auspicious_character (Sep 4, 2016)

As a reward for putting it on the road it decided to veer towards a brick in the road in the dark.

Engine internals are clean and it got another oil change and a complete sump clean.

Decent £20 sump repair and a start on cleaning the block up from the underside.


----------



## auspicious_character (Sep 4, 2016)

So the interior is back together, awaiting delivery on one more heated switch so that's all good.

Water leak was by the window which a little door adjustment seems to have sorted.

Degreased all the seals and gave them a light talcum powder, BMW spec.

Runs well, nice second hand OEM downpipe and lambdas are on their way so hopefully soon it will be quieter and yet noiser.

Thirsty little bugger too.


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

Good work A_C

Thirsty is it? Should have been TDI!

Knowing you, it still could be!

8)


----------



## auspicious_character (Sep 4, 2016)

I went under it last night, dropped the subframe and removed the crap ecp exhaust and fitted a nice second hand OEM one and it no longer hits the chassis and had lambdas.
That should be better for mpg.
My foot isn't good for it


----------



## auspicious_character (Sep 4, 2016)

Mpg is far better with lambdas, behaves as a true v5 now....
A lot quieter too, seems to be refined but capable of more.

Finally sourced the final heated seat switch so that is in and mastered the art of clicking in all the panels for the switches and stereo bit so all is as it should be there.

Need to sort out the exhaust hangers being virtually none existent next and then possibly start looking at ways to make it cooler.


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

auspicious_character said:


> Mpg is far better with lambdas, behaves as a true v5 now....
> A lot quieter too, seems to be refined but capable of more.
> 
> Finally sourced the final heated seat switch so that is in and mastered the art of clicking in all the panels for the switches and stereo bit so all is as it should be there.
> ...


Cooler in what sense? [smiley=dude.gif] 8) [smiley=smoking.gif]

or air con.

8)


----------



## auspicious_character (Sep 4, 2016)

Just cooler in general, if I was a kid still I would make it louder.

Cooler wheels and maybe some touch ups on the bodywork.

Daily it is performing fine, just need to look into exhaust hangers and sort the dashpod next, I'm now using the half readable miles to empty as a guide for when it needs fuel, not ideal.


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

auspicious_character said:


> Just cooler in general, if I was a kid still I would make it louder.
> 
> Cooler wheels and maybe some touch ups on the bodywork.
> 
> Daily it is performing fine, just need to look into exhaust hangers and sort the dashpod next, I'm now using the half readable miles to empty as a guide for when it needs fuel, not ideal.


Louder is always cool; what about a flapper so that it can be a hooligan and be as quite as a lamb?

Can dashpods be interchanged? ie are they plug and play or do they have to be programmed?

8)


----------



## auspicious_character (Sep 4, 2016)

Louder isn't really happening but I've got the bits to repair the dashpod, just gotta get around to it.

This week's goal is the exhaust, I hate exhausts.


----------



## auspicious_character (Sep 4, 2016)

Weather isnt exhaust friendly.

New mission, alternator tensioner bearing whines when you go over 2k.

New part? £120. We can't be having that.

Firstly, remove the defective part.










Take it apart, cheeky reverse thread for the pulley.










Sit for an hour with a craft knife and remove enough of the plastic from the sealed pulley to enable you to remove the standard 6203 bearing and replace with £4 ntn unit using the bench vice and lubrication after sanding the edges of the plastic smooth.



















Clean up part ready to live again.










Refit to car and done.










Still need to do the exhaust.


----------



## Allspeed (Oct 7, 2016)

Love it, keep it coming.


----------



## hagakurejunkie (Aug 17, 2018)

auspicious_character said:


> As always participation is welcome.
> 
> Let's start with the car, a red roadster with 136k fwd and an aum engine.
> I didn't know that the TT got so base level.
> No Bose, no xenon, no leather, no quattro, no fun....


Okey dokey here we go.

*WARNING: IF YOU THINK THERE IS AN ENDING TO WORKING ON A TT, YOU'RE IN FOR A SICK JOKE. IT WILL NEVER END. *

Ebay is your friend but so is ECS.

_No Bose, no xenon, no leather, no quattro, no fun.
_
Quattro is HIGHLY overrated. It only kicks in when the wheels slip and it adds another 300lbs to the car. 
Bose is overrated, buy an aftermarket stereo and an amp and have better sound. 
Buy the Xenon headlights off ebay used for around $200 each and retrofit.

Engine runs well to 4k, pcv pipes are perished.
Buy the silicone PCV hose kit on ECS or 034 motorsports. Never worry about it again.

Front tyres bald, pads and discs good
Tires: Go on ebay, prolly cost you $400 for 4. Buy expensive tires later when you have the cash.

Roof, locks, radio, window drop, all goodies don't work.

Your Comfort Control Module drowned because your top leaks. I have the same problem. You need to buy another CCM and get it coded. Also installation is insane.

Your convertible top: 
You have two options, try to glue the top with 3m Window weld which some people have had success with or buy another top for $500 on ebay and install it yourself.

Airbag light, brake fluid light and engine light are lit up, display doesn't work and I'm sceptical of tank and fuel.
*Buy a VAGCOM code reader. Parts are cheap for these cars if you do the work yourself. Fools take these cars to the dealerships and waste their money. *

Bodywork is cleanish but signs of paint, plastics faded.

NBD, claybar the car and it'll look a thousand times better.

I'm now the third owner.

So am I.

Has a cup holder, missing one end cap.
Ebay

Cd player, doesn't switch on and he is going to ring with code.
Radio code is free if you call audi and make up a sob story with your vin.


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

auspicious_character said:


> Weather isnt exhaust friendly.
> 
> New mission, alternator tensioner bearing whines when you go over 2k.
> 
> ...


If the pulley is moulded around the bearing; did you use an adhesive to bond it in?

Good work though, just the sort of solution I would look for; I would have turned an aluminium one up, rather than shell out £100+

Keep it coming!

8)


----------



## auspicious_character (Sep 4, 2016)

I smeared a bead of silkaflex on it afterwards.

This week updates and something which is going to eat time:

Won these Sunday morning.










Epic quest this morning.










Now sitting in unit with the tyres off waiting for another day to work out the plan of attack.










That's all for now.


----------



## auspicious_character (Sep 4, 2016)

Never one to waste a few hours.

Chipped the paint off the bolt heads and used an automotive pick to clean from the points.
Took medium corrosion from two using a flathead.
Bashed the barrel inners and outers with a hammer a few times (twenty per bolt) and had perfect engagement for an m8 3/8 triple square on a breaker bar.
Length of bar meant I could use the spokes to feel the torque and control everything.

All bolts out and centres stripped down for their time.

Need to press some flatness back into the waffles at some point too.


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Nice

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## chisharpe (May 27, 2017)

epic amounts of effort 8)


----------



## auspicious_character (Sep 4, 2016)

So the rsii just need picking up and reassembling, time though and the ability to carry four wheels.

Meanwhile these were cheap on eBay, tyre profile is too small and they show how it could do with going lower.

Cheap though.


----------



## auspicious_character (Sep 4, 2016)

So it behaves relatively well,17k in and nothing major

I've replaced the drivers window runner after it was crunching.
Fuel pump and had the sender fun.
Did the lcd display so that's all good now.
Centre box delete for a little bit of chav spec noise.

Chasing a knock the other day has led me to finding this.










Second time seen on here for me.
I'd like to hazard a guess that the previous ecp cheap tie rod end I fitted last year had a larger taper enabling this.
Or I have too much strength with a single spanner.


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

Haven't you got bigger fish to fry?

Missing your posts on that one.

Specsman 8)


----------



## auspicious_character (Sep 4, 2016)

Since it was nice and sunny and I found an appropriate replacement, I have gotten rid of that awful cracked arm.










I've also began the epic quest of cleaning the roof but I haven't got any pics of that one fortunately.

Sale thread coming soon.


----------



## TTdigaz (Apr 11, 2020)

I had a verry clean golf mk4 full anniversary spec in tornado red and that was a 2.3 v5 i played obout a bit with a few different exhausts trying to chase that iconic sound of the 80s quattro rally car and i must say got dam close, think i ended up with a sportex system in the end.... I miss the v5 [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Ill try track down a clip of it and post..

2.3 v5 in a tt i say go for it


----------



## auspicious_character (Sep 4, 2016)

V5 in a TT, amusing and pleasant to daily.
I say buy it and find out.


----------



## TTdigaz (Apr 11, 2020)

would love a red coupe with v6 kit and v5....oohh yea. lol
will try find video of golf it was ace..


----------



## Blacklab! (Feb 24, 2020)

Really impressed with your skills. Wish I had them, I could do so much and save a lot of money. Well done.


----------



## auspicious_character (Sep 4, 2016)

So it is time to evolve.
I've thrown a fair amount of work at this in the past few months and suffice to say, it is now time for it to go.
A bit late in the year for the roof down tax to be a thing but I guess someone's going to be a happy camper.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/392908613624

I did go look at a 225 roadster with a broken slave and got offered £400 plus mine and I get to keep my wheels.

Tempting but I didn't really view theirs as £600 based on my current 1k valuation.
That's because it's just a very nice drive but the bodywork is crap imo.

Thankfully the next TT has acceptable bodywork and with a few panels will hopefully get an excellent status.

Maybe I'm too picky?


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

How will someone insure this v5 TT?

Do you think it's going to sell for like 1200?

You can get a 2004 225 TT with 19 inch OZ wheels for £1750

My car really is worth much more in pieces... there's no way it's worth more than 1500 as a car...

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/124301051978


----------



## auspicious_character (Sep 4, 2016)

Well, depending on your balls just insure it as the 150 it was.

I wouldn't think anyone would pay 1200 but it would be nice.
Auction starts at bottom figures otherwise I'll just find somewhere to stick it and add it to the collection.

Shame though, not enough love to keep it, just TT fun, keeper would have to be purple.


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

why don't you turbo charge it?  i bet it sounds great but it is only about 150bhp isn't it (168 after VVT)? There's a v5 golf round here, are they the volvo engine? I just don't know what the purpose of it was? It was like some doofus accidently agreed to buy 10000 engines, so they made a car to use them 

Aha.. it was to go in-between the 134bhp 1.8t and the 200bhp v6...

https://drivetribe.com/p/the-strange-hi ... TtNss3HccQ

It really is a nonsense engine, you'll probably get more people buying it for the quirk.

I would be interested to see if there are any 134 bhp 1.8t remaining.


----------



## auspicious_character (Sep 4, 2016)

It has the quirk factor.
Cheap way to get roof down v engine noise.
Who knows what they were thinking when they created it, but it happened.
I've chucked 20k on this, it's been an entertaining 20k at that.


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

I wonder if anyone has fitted a little helper turbo on it


----------



## auspicious_character (Sep 4, 2016)

I've seen a few.
However I do not have that much time.


----------



## auspicious_character (Sep 4, 2016)

Car has gone.
New owner is happy.
I'm a little sad.
I enjoyed it and it was definitely a good idea to build it.

Wasn't half thirsty though....


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

oh jeezzz&#8230; they really got a good deal didn't they, thank goodness this is your hobby and not a business


----------



## auspicious_character (Sep 4, 2016)

It cost me less than that to make it and it never had that much value.

If you never consider labour then things are always profitable.
The wheeler dealers way....


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

yeah, I suppose it was an experience - this is when someone has a golf v5 and needs an engine willing to pay £2500 to supply and fit one :| like when I needed to test a cam shaft sensor and didn't want to waste £4, I after I got rid of the stricken S3-Noggy


----------

